# Adjoining drywall/ceramic wall



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking to buy and install a key and mail wall organizer, something like this:










but the wall where I'd like to mount it has one side drywall and the other backside is ceramic tile (the inside of the main entrance). There is about 3.5" between the drywall and the tile side. Would I be able to mount it there (on the drywall side) with drywall anchors (if there's no stud) or should I try another location? I've never mounted to drywall that shares a wall with ceramic, so I'd like to be sure not to hammer/drill and break off a tile on the other side.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You should be fine using drywall anchors I like the self tapping anchor no drilling involved 
Lowe's Home Improvement


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Those anchors are for dry wall only, not tile or plaster/lath.

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep they are for drywall only. Thats what he said the wall is.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Those anchors are for dry wall only, not tile or plaster/lath.
> 
> BG


Thanks Oscar and yes BG, it will be mounted on the drywall.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The type of anchor oscer1 has shown will work fine......they make similar anchors that are plastic. Toggler makes many types of anchors that work well in DW.....the one shown looks like Hilti. Just be careful when using the drill-in type and use the right size phillips tip.....some of the anchors use a #3 for installation. 

You'll have to get rather agressive/abusive to harm the tile on the other side of the wall.....or use screws longer than 4".....:nonono:.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you used that type of anchor make sure you don't hit a stud.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

oscer1 said:


> If you used that type of anchor make sure you don't hit a stud.


So true!! I've done that on rare occasions.....just use a wood screw in that case and forget the anchor. I don't think you have to worry about metal studs in your case.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK. I well check for the possibility of stud (and therefore using wood screws) before moving to use the anchors. However, I never understood how to foresee which type of screw will fit into which type of anchor..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Many anchors, in packages, will come with the proper screws. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

True but I'm not buying new, I'm dealing with an assortment of screws and anchors that I have in my garage. There's gotta be a way to tell. Say, if you'd ask me to bring you a set of anchors and screws, how would you know if the screws fit the anchors accordingly before putting them in?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use #10 screws for 1/4" anchors and #8 screws for 3/16" anchors


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You would have to see the anchor first. The make more than 1 kind of anchor.

The ones like oscer1 showed you. Mine are about 1¼ inch long and call for a
#6/ 1¼ long sheet metal screw. Don't use wood screws. A #6 is about 1/8th of an inch.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok. I bought the wall mount in the first picture so I'll see what mounting hardware it has included.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Let us know, I have 2 sizes of those.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Of the wall organizers?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Solidify said:


> Of the wall organizers?


Of the anchors


----------

